# Your Hunting Club Name



## Deerhead (Nov 11, 2005)

Taking off of Flint Hunters questions.  I thought it would be interesting to know what is the name of everyone’s hunting club?

Mine is Butts Co. H.C.


----------



## Mac (Nov 11, 2005)

Indian Lakes Sportsman's Club.

I call it Deerland for short

We have 9 lakes and the place has a bunch on indian relics, including a mound.  That is where I got the name.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Nov 11, 2005)

Little Country Club


----------



## parkerman (Nov 11, 2005)

Blue Sky Hunting Club


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 11, 2005)

1) Etowah Sportsman's Club

2) Ward Mtn Hunting Club


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 11, 2005)

Daka Daka Hunt Club in Hancock county, got DAKA pronounced DAH-KA, from an old african tribe movie where they danced around after a kill with their spears chanting " DAKA DAKA"


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 11, 2005)

Slaughter Creek Hunting Club (SCHC)

www.SlaughterCreek.com

ML


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 11, 2005)

White Creek Hunting CLub...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 11, 2005)

NDPYHC!

($19 Per Year Hunting Club!)


----------



## Gator1679 (Nov 11, 2005)

Varmint Whackers


----------



## hnter270 (Nov 11, 2005)

Bang Bang Hunting Club


----------



## Darryl (Nov 11, 2005)

Yoder Field Hunting Club


----------



## GILLIT05 (Nov 11, 2005)

1. Bushwackers Hunting Club

2. Rustamater's Hunting Club

3. Staghorn Plantation Huntin Club


----------



## specialk (Nov 11, 2005)

Whiskey Hollow Hunting, Raquet, and Polo Club!!!


----------



## yelojaket (Nov 11, 2005)

KO Hunting Club (KO is the stock symbol for The Coca-Cola Co.)


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 11, 2005)

gillitt05 said:
			
		

> 2. Rustamater's Hunting Club
> 
> 3. Staghorn Plantation Huntin Club



these would be my 2


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 11, 2005)

We are still working out all the final details for a lease we are going to name Acorn Acres Hunt Club.


----------



## marknga (Nov 11, 2005)

.44 Magnum Trophy Club.

I think the club next door must be called Bambi Killers......


----------



## Burl E. (Nov 11, 2005)

*Our "Club" is*

The Old Kerns Road Sportsman Society

OKRSS for short


Assorted Taglines
1) KILL, KILL, KILL     
2) Kill um all and let God and the game warden sort um out     
3) Shoot!!! and Keep Shootin'!!! bullets are the cheepest thing you brought with you    
4) Best you keep out, I've had it!    
5)"The Empire"   
6) There's Nothing like Huntin' outside the high fence


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 11, 2005)

Hayes Sportsman Club - Florida Lease

Courthouse Branch Hunt Club - Georgia Lease


----------



## Son (Nov 11, 2005)

*club name*

Possum Head, cause that's about all we see, Possums...


----------



## LJay (Nov 12, 2005)

EIEIO Hunt clubs. EIEIO North, EIEIO H/A, EIEIO Paradise.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 12, 2005)

"M&H"...   








Me and Henry


----------



## Eshad (Nov 12, 2005)

Buck Creek Sportsman's Club...


----------



## J.D. Squire (Nov 12, 2005)

12345


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 12, 2005)

sawmillers..........mmi [me,myself n i]


----------



## Jorge (Nov 12, 2005)

Plantation Hunting Club f/k/a Whiskey Hollow Hunt Club


----------



## huntfish (Nov 13, 2005)

*New Club this year*

I joined a new club this year without a name.  My name for it is LAZY!

The folks don't clean up, there is trash in the woods, they will not put up food plots, they don't have work days, heck they don't even eat at the camp.  They ride their 4 wheelers directly to their stands and will even drive by your stand, especially if you tell them where you will be.  Golden Pantry is making a killing.

Needless to say, I've got a group of 4  looking for next year.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2005)

Arrowhead Hunting Club....


----------



## gordylew (Nov 13, 2005)

Archery 101 H.C      its a 101 acres and I intended it to be archery only but after not finding 3 archery only hunters I put 2 gun hunters on it to cover the lease payment.
My other club is called Red Oak H.C


----------



## Heathen (Nov 13, 2005)

Silver Creek Hunting Club


----------



## Hawire (Nov 13, 2005)

Old Homested Hunting Club


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 13, 2005)

Caney Head Hunt Club on Caney Head Road in Heard County.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Club Name(s)........*

One is "SPORTSMAN HUNTING CLUB".........

The other is "PROMISE LAND HUNTING CLUB"..........


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 14, 2005)

WAHA....Wild A.. Hunter's Association


----------



## 308winchester (Nov 14, 2005)

beavertail hunting reserve


----------



## jigman (Nov 14, 2005)

Pike County Sportsmans Club.


----------



## 7 Mag (Nov 14, 2005)

Good Old Boys Hunting Club


----------



## tomb1947 (Nov 14, 2005)

pinnacle hunt club...elbert county


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 14, 2005)

Little Country Club - Talbotton, GA.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 14, 2005)

We had one named "Pot-Liquor"(Licker) hunting club! And another Named: DEER YARD HUNTING CLUB


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Nov 14, 2005)

Turkey Creek Hunting Club and Sugar Creek Hunting Club both in Taliaferro


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Nov 14, 2005)

cypress bay


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 15, 2005)

Big Buck Hunting Club. Of course this year the name doesn't reflect our harvests. One nice 9 pointer taken and thats it.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 15, 2005)

Smokehouse # 4    Jones Co.


----------



## BR549 (Nov 15, 2005)

Buck Creek in Macon   

Running Buck in Morgan


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 15, 2005)

silverhill hunting club in Jasper co


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Hunt club name*

Paradise Hunt Club,  Lookout Mtn., Ga


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 15, 2005)

"the lease".....
that took some thought hunh...


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 15, 2005)

NFL...National Forest land


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Nov 15, 2005)

Beedy Branch Hunting Club


----------



## QUADSAC (Nov 15, 2005)

*Club name*

Black Knob Hunting Club


----------



## TJay (Nov 15, 2005)

Richland Creek H C.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 15, 2005)

Red Plains Gentleman's Club  (Jefferson County)

2 private tracts in Hart County


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 15, 2005)

grand slam, if yalls club is anything like the gentelmans club here in jax, I want in.. 
wouldnt hunt much though....


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 15, 2005)

*horsecreek*

Not much morning hunting going on. We have a good time though. You can come visit anytime. The founder of this club lives in Jacksonville. He works for the Haskel Corp.


----------



## GMARK (Nov 15, 2005)

Hilton Tract- Guyton, GA


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Nov 15, 2005)

Another proud member of the "Red Plains Gentleman's Club"- Jefferson Co.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Nov 15, 2005)

Family and Friends Hunting Club


----------



## lmbhanger (Nov 15, 2005)

Reedy Creek Preserve. Jefferson County.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 15, 2005)

GA club- Rumble Plantation

SC club- Bamberg Men's Social Club (aka Midway Club)....

They are 180 degrees from one another in rules and mindset. One is serious and the other is fun...

I enjoy them both equally......


----------



## Buckerama (Nov 15, 2005)

Armidillo Huting Club, Berrian Co. GA.


----------



## B&B Slayer (Nov 15, 2005)

Lovejoy hunting club

aka-"the pole"


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Nov 15, 2005)

Half Moon Hunt Club  - Hancock County


----------



## displacedhntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Ft Riley training areas.  The deer are not afraid of hunters its those tanks rolling around out there that spooks them.


----------



## vince (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sardis,Ga.*

Spring Branch Sportsman Club.


----------



## mikey (Nov 16, 2005)

DogBreath


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 16, 2005)

grand slam--small world...familiar with company..used to go there and do hardware repair for them yrs back when with ge or with honeywell. (i think)...
Im over at st lukes hospital....


----------



## Darwen (Nov 16, 2005)

*My friend told me of one....*

somewhere in SE Georgia named "The Green Weenie Hunting Club".  I don't want to know, I just don't want to know.


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2005)

*Club name*

Thinking about changing it to "The Pasture", cause that's about all we have left after a second thinning in four years. We're also thinking about putting trees on the endangered list on our lease. We need get a few old deer decoys so we can get excited now and then, when we come around a curve and see 'em standing there. We can take pictures of 'em but I hear they're tough to eat...


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 16, 2005)

Harper valley hunting club 

Name of the fella who helped us out and helped us find and get land in Hancock co.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 17, 2005)

*Club*

It's in the Avatar...Meriwether County


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hawkeye Hunting Club


----------

